# Sub a Cork Coaster



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried to do my first cork back coaster today after sucessfully doing a couple bag tags. I did the cork coaster the same way being face down instead of face up like I did the Iphone covers. I did it at 400 for 120 secs. When it was done the paper was stuck to the coaster and is now garbage. What did I do wrong? Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did your supplier recommend those settings?


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes it says hardboard coaster 400 for 120 secs but it doesnt say to put it face up or face down?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Metal goes face down (heat through the metal). Cork backed MDF coasters go face up. The cork, and the wood, are insulators, and not enough heat will reach the front surface.

120 seconds seems like a lot of time, though. I do mine for about 75 seconds, face up (transfer paper down). So maybe your supplier is recommending you do them upside down, and adding time to compensate? Doing them face down should not be necessary, though, especially if you use a felt pad on the bottom as a cushion.

Paper stuck to the coaster doesn't sound like a heat problem. Don't know about that one.

Here's my process:

0. Remove protective film, if there. Clean coaster surface with 91% alcohol. Let dry. Wipe with lintless cloth.

1. Pre-press the coaster for about 15-20 seconds, cork up. Use paper top and bottom to protect. Suggest you use a felt pad underneath, to protect the lower platen of your press. 

2. Cool under a weight, such as a heavy book.

3. Wipe again with lintless cloth. Be sure there's nothing on the transfer or coaster to cause blemishes in final product.

4. Apply transfer with tape (no spray).

5. Put paper on bottom, them coaster face up (transfer down). Press for 60-75 seconds (experiment), 400 degrees, light to medium pressure.

6. Tear off paper immediately when done. Cool coaster face down (protective paper top and bottom) under above mentioned heavy book.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sound a bit like the clear plastic sheet was not removed


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> sound a bit like the clear plastic sheet was not removed


Yes, hard to get paper to stick directly to metal, would be easy to stick to plastic.


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Its not metal on top its that white material on top and cork on the bottom


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Also there is no clear plastic on it. I will try the above way tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## reresita (Dec 4, 2012)

I had the same problem. There is plastic on it. That's why the paper is sticking to the coaster Use your fingernail to lift a bit of the corner. Trust me, it's there. Your coaster will print like a dream once the paper's off. 

BTW, it's 35 sec at 400 face up for me.


----------

